# Shiny Leather Steering Wheel



## westie

Is there anything I can put on my steering wheel to remove the shine and make it matt again?


----------



## scratcher

APC will do the job. Then go over with a damp microfibre after to make sure its all off of the leather. 

Just my way of doing it. There's probably more effective ways :thumb:


----------



## dooka

There is, and its called............. drum roll...........

Steams ..


----------



## -Raven-

leather cleaner, apc, ipa, steam, they all work.


----------



## macmaw

Gliptone Liquid Leather cleaner & followed up with Gliptone Conditioner.
Some folk have used magic erasers but be very careful with that as it could remove more of the colour than you would hope for! :driver:


----------



## TOGWT

*Leather covered steering wheel:*

Steering wheels have an extra coating of protective finish on the already finished or coated leather. Perspiration and dirt are absorbed readily into the dry leather, and combined with the ultra violet (UV-B) radiation of the sun a chemical reaction occurs that degrades the finished leather. All of us have seen this wear on steering wheels

Using leather oil-based conditioners on finished leather may cause delamination from the leather substrate. As the oils will permeate the leather via the stitching or any micro-cracks in the surface, once oil gets between the urethane and the substrate it causes loss of adhesion (See also Oil and Oil based Products)

Most manufacturer's advice against using oil-based conditioners on steering wheels as it makes the surface slippery and could be dangerous if you lose control of the vehicles steering

1.	Clean the wheel's leather surface with a leather cleaner (Leather Masters™ Strong Effect Cleaner ) or a de-greaser (P21S Total Auto Wash) diluted 5:1 with warm distilled water in a spray bottle; dependant upon type and extent of soil or stain
2.	For oil or grease stains use Leather Masters™ Leather Degreaser (check for colour fastness) this aerosol product is ideal for cleaning this type of stain as it dissolves the oils and transforms them into a powder that is more absorbent than the leather. This powder is what is wiped off, cleaning and degreasing the leather. Allow the white powder to dry fully. If the powder is drying to a yellow colour, it means that there are still a lot of oils in the leather.
3.	Using a Medium / hard horse hair brush, or a soft sponge, spray and work the cleaner into a foam, lightly scrub surface and immediately wipe with a terry towel to remove excess moisture, especially around stitching (you may need to repeat this process).
4.	Then use vacuum extractor or compressed air nozzle to dry
5.	Once wheel is thoroughly dry apply Leather Masters™ Leather Protection


----------



## 1480chris

Not sure if I read it on here or not, but the magic sponge does it perfectly and safely. Don't worry, if you don't like the effect it soon comes back!


----------



## bromoco

Sure the origional leather has a coating, but it will wear off quite quickly as this is the single part of the car that is handled more than any part of the car. I have found that PureX interior completly deeep cleans the leather and leaves a natural silky not slippy finish, that looks and feels great.


----------



## Grizzle

Proper leather cleaner and a soft leather brush and wipe with a terry towel cloth and then apply your protection lotion.

I highly reccomend www.Furnitureclinic.co.uk


----------



## natjag

I recently done my Leather steering wheel with Z***l leather cleaner (it was cheap at halfords) and a soft nail brush. It came up like new. Well, probably like new as I never saw it new, you get the idea.


----------



## Furniture Clinic

Giving it a good clean will certainly help. Sometimes your steering wheel might become shiny rather than Matt is due to contamination, this is a build up of natural oils from your hands. 

In this case you would have to degrease the area, and maybe look to re-colour it, and apply another finish to it. In doing this it would make the wheel look brand new again. Obviously it is recommended to try the clean first as it is the easier & cheaper option.


----------



## Dr Leather

Adam Staerck said:


> Giving it a good clean will certainly help. Sometimes your steering wheel might become shiny rather than Matt is due to contamination, this is a build up of natural oils from your hands.
> 
> In this case you would have to degrease the area, and maybe look to re-colour it, and apply another finish to it. In doing this it would make the wheel look brand new again. Obviously it is recommended to try the clean first as it is the easier & cheaper option.


Good post and very correct. :thumb:

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## Grizzle

Adam Staerck said:


> Giving it a good clean will certainly help. Sometimes your steering wheel might become shiny rather than Matt is due to contamination, this is a build up of natural oils from your hands.
> 
> In this case you would have to degrease the area, and maybe look to re-colour it, and apply another finish to it. In doing this it would make the wheel look brand new again. Obviously it is recommended to try the clean first as it is the easier & cheaper option.


It worked fantastically on my Bmw M Sport steering wheel with a toothbrush for the difficult area's working in the cleaner gently and wiping with the towel.

I need to get the Skoda done asap though its that sticky horrible feeling. :lol:


----------

